# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar



## xfishbonex

:gUnd weiter Gehts :gViel Glück an alle und Haut was raus 
wir wollen Fotos sehen 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Eh Schnulli,kannst die Zeit nich abwarten da fehlen noch einige Stunden bis Februar.Außerdem wollt ich auch ma wieder


----------



## Stellheadidini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

bin zwar nicht neu, aber glaub ihr kennt mich trotzdem net, war n jahr lang nach australien verschwunden#6^^ also erstma n Kräftiges Moin an alle.

werde nächste woche von donnerstag bis sonntag auf fehmarn sein, hoffentlich geht da was, hatte mich halt schon extrem gefreut das so gutes warmes wetter gekommen ist, und jetzt haben wir seit einer woche wieder minus grade#q
naja werde ma schauen für einen Tag mieten wir uns auch n kleines böötchen, und shippern mal rum, weis jemand wie im moment die Fische so stehen bei den leider wieder eisigen temperaturen? und hatten mal um diese Zeit vor 2 jahren ne echte Sternstunde in sachen Mefo in Marienleuchte werden es auf jedenfall da nochmal versuchen, aber was haltet ihr so von struckkamphuk am Anfang der Bucht wenn es bis dahin nochnicht besser geworden ist?! im Sommer ist da nachts ja was los, und müsste sich als schnellstes im winter erwäremen, naja was meint ihr wo auf der Insel was zu holen seie jetzt,

liebe Grüße !!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> ... aber was haltet ihr so von struckkamphuk am Anfang der Bucht wenn es bis dahin nochnicht besser geworden ist?! ...



Gestern war da eine geschlossene Eisdecke !


----------



## Stellheadidini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

ah mojn mario naja wir kennen und ja noch von vor paar jahren =D, naja wenn alles noch zugefroren ist wirds ja nicht so der Spaßige Urlaub


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> ah mojn mario naja wir kennen und ja noch von vor paar jahren ...



Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das ich langsam seniel werde . #c
Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Stellheadidini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

is halt ewig her, seit dem viel passiert ^^ habe vor 4 jahren meine Koch ausbildung auf fehmarn IFA neben dir angefangen ^^ waren aber irgendwie auch nur 1ma los, ansonsten hat man sich nur gesehen wenn ich frühdienst hattm naja is auch lange her jetzt:vik:schon seit 1, 1/2 jahren ausgelernter Koch mit Australien auslanderfahrung#6 und will endlich ma wieder nen silberbarren fangen, anstatt sich mit Barramundis rumzuschlagen ^^


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> anstatt sich mit Barramundis rumzuschlagen


 
mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Sommer, Sonne, Strand und Barramundis oder dieses typisch norddeutsche Scheisswetter...Ich wüsste was ich nehmen würde!!!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Stellheadidini schrieb:


> is halt ewig her, seit dem viel passiert ^^ habe vor 4 jahren meine Koch ausbildung auf fehmarn IFA neben dir angefangen ^^ waren aber irgendwie auch nur 1ma los, ansonsten hat man sich nur gesehen wenn ich frühdienst hattm naja is auch lange her jetzt:vik:schon seit 1, 1/2 jahren ausgelernter Koch mit Australien auslanderfahrung#6 und will endlich ma wieder nen silberbarren fangen, anstatt sich mit Barramundis rumzuschlagen ^^



#q Ich Depp !
Klar !
Konnte dich auf dem Bild nicht erkennen, und mein Namensgedächtnis ist nicht das beste. 
Sorry !


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Sommer, Sonne, Strand und Barramundis oder dieses typisch norddeutsche Scheisswetter...Ich wüsste was ich nehmen würde!!!




#6|good:|good:|good:#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Von wegen  Barra Country ist Croc Country


----------



## Stellheadidini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

hehe ja die crocs hatten wir da auch immer mal liegen, aber die machen nichts ^^ zumindest ist nichts passiert und die eingeborenen standen teilweise im wasser, trotzdem sollte mans net ausreizen ^^ manchmal wurde es einem schon mulmig wenn man ans wasser musste, naja wird n genuss ohne Angst in der Ostsee stehen zu können, nur temperatur könnte ma bis nächste Woche auf 10 grad steigen, das wär schön =D


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Es wird Wärmer :vik::vik::vik:meine Fliegen müssen umbeding salzwasser lecken :q:qich denke mal das am weekend wieder in weissenhaus die post abgeht 
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

:vik::vik::q:q|uhoh:Salzwasserpuff|uhoh::q:q:vik::vik:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

wir haben heute 0,4°C Wassertemp....Da frieren sich die Trutten den Schwanz ab. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass das bis zu WE deutlich wärmer wird....


----------



## timo85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Denke ich auch nicht.Das wird wohl noch 1-2wochen dauern.das heißt wenn  das wetter so bleibt wo wir ja alle stark von ausgehen oder ? 
Muss endlich meine erste 2011er fangen #6

Ps. Plane mit meinen kollegen einen ausflug nach bornholm.Kennt da jemand ne gute ecke ??? und für die,die garnicht mehr wissen wie diese dinger aussehen http://www.din-fangst.dk/?Fangster

Viel Spaß bei träumen


----------



## barschkönig

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hy wie siehts auf Rügen aus? Wurden schon Fänge gemeldet? 
Ich werde am 17. März hochfahren ich hoffe es wird sich lohnen|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Trotz der Wassertemperatur wird am WE was gehen.. da bin ich mir sicher #6 Viel mehr macht mir der Wind sorgen... 48 Knoten ist schon ne Menge am Samstag |uhoh: und am Sonntag gehen sie dann alle los


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



timo85 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch nicht.Das wird wohl noch 1-2wochen dauern.das heißt wenn das wetter so bleibt wo wir ja alle stark von ausgehen oder ?
> Muss endlich meine erste 2011er fangen #6
> 
> Ps. Plane mit meinen kollegen einen ausflug nach bornholm.Kennt da jemand ne gute ecke ??? und für die,die garnicht mehr wissen wie diese dinger aussehen http://www.din-fangst.dk/?Fangster
> 
> Viel Spaß bei träumen


 

Da hast du recht. Es sind eine Menge Traumfische dabei. Dieser Tröt zeigt das was wir hier schon lange sehen wollen.:c:c:c

Und wenn wir auf die Temperaturen schauen, ist es nicht anders als bei uns.


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe könnte ich spontan in meine Möhre hüpfen und ans Wasser knallen... was für herrliche Trutten:l


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hy wie siehts auf Rügen aus? Wurden schon Fänge gemeldet?
> Ich werde am 17. März hochfahren ich hoffe es wird sich lohnen|supergri


 
Hallo Barschkönig,

hier und da wurde schon was gefangen. Aber wirklich nicht viel. Ich denke aber bis Mitte März wird sich das ändern. 
HOFFENTLICH!

Gruß Boris


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hallo Leute 
das auf Bornholm geile Fische gefangen werden ist normal 
gerade die vielen aufstiegsbäche 
hauen reichlich süsswasser in die ostsee 
auf Bornholm kannst du überall Fischen #6lg andre


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hier aber auch ;-))))
Kann dieses Jahr bei 7 Tripps schon mehr als 10 Fische verbuchen und es waren nur zwei Schneidertage dabei!!!! ;-))
So gut war der Saisonauftakt bei den Temperaturen schon lange nicht mehr für mich!!! Ich vermute aber, dass es dieses Jahr an der Küste heftiger als sonst zugehen wird nachdem alle großen Angelzeitschriften wieder mal die Reportagen und dieses mal mit DVD rausgegeben haben ;-(((
Ich werde also dieses Jahr versuchen müssen neue Stellen zu finden.....alles was in den Büchern, Zeitschriften und woanders genannt wurde...wird dieses Jahr einem Forellenpuff ähneln leider!!!!!
Also, hoffen wir dass die Mefo nur an andere Stellen vertrieben werden und nicht alle "abgeschlachtet" werden!!!!
Würde es auch gut finden wenn wir in SH eine Fangbegrenzung hätten!!!
Letztes Wochenende sind schon wieder bis zu 10 kleine Fische pro Angler an einer bestimmten Stelle entnommen worden;-((
Also...weiter Tight lines!!!
Gruß Hummerpaule


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Ja mit dieser städigen Werbung in den Zeitschriften usw. ist das echt n Problem, da wird  den Leuten das Meerforellenangeln regelrecht aufgedrängt...
So wars früher auch beim Zanderangeln und dadurch wurden viele gute Stellen einfach verangelt/leer gefischt, hoffentlich kommt es beim Meerforellenfischen nicht auch soweit !!!!


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Lasst Euch da mal nicht kirre machen.
Bei den Bissfrequenzen der Meerforelle werden die meisten "modebewussten" Kollegen schnell aufgeben.
Bis dahin hat dann die Industrie wieder für etliche Milliönchen Spezialgerät verkauft, was dann im Keller wertverlustig geht.
Außerdem ist die Küste lang; wer laufen will und kann, findet schon noch ein ruhiges Plätzchen. 

Grüße

Volker


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ja mit dieser städigen Werbung in den Zeitschriften usw. ist das echt n Problem, da wird  den Leuten das Meerforellenangeln regelrecht aufgedrängt...
> So wars früher auch beim Zanderangeln und dadurch wurden viele gute Stellen einfach verangelt/leer gefischt, hoffentlich kommt es beim Meerforellenfischen nicht auch soweit !!!!



Nun, mit einer Homepage wie deiner machst du doch genau so Werbung !
Viele lassen sich durch solche Seiten beeinflussen uns motivieren !

Übrigens wird ein brauner "Bock" nicht silberner wenn man das Bild schwarzweiß macht !
.
.
.


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Also ich will hier niemanden provozieren aber der Trööt hat jetzt drei Seiten und die bestehen nur aus auf OT Beiträgen. |kopfkrat Dafür gibts doch genug ander Möglickeiten im Board.

..das ist doch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache oder ?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Es gibt den selben Thread extra noch mal "OT-frei" .
Hier können wir auch OT, und das brannte mir gerade auf der Seele !


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Nun, mit einer Homepage wie deiner machst du doch genau so Werbung !
> Viele lassen sich durch solche Seiten beeinflussen uns motivieren !
> 
> Übrigens wird ein brauner "Bock" nicht silberner wenn man das Bild schwarzweiß macht !
> .
> .
> .



Danke Mario! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Nun, mit einer Homepage wie deiner machst du doch genau so Werbung !
> Viele lassen sich durch solche Seiten beeinflussen uns motivieren !
> 
> Übrigens wird ein brauner "Bock" nicht silberner wenn man das Bild schwarzweiß macht !
> .
> .
> .



Was soll das denn jetzt mit den Bock heissen, weiss ja nicht ob dein Erinnerungsvermögen so schwach ist, aber ich hab das Foto in normal Färbung doch hier im Herbst gepostet und da hat komischer Weise keiner was gesagt und wer sagt denn, dass er abgeschlagen wurde...#d
Mit der Homepage hast du vielleicht bedingt recht,wenns ne reine Meerforellenseite wäre...So nicht !!!#h


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

#d Was für ein nonsense! Die Zeitschriften befassen sich also ausschließlich mit Mefoangeln und sind daher als Werbung zu werten, Deine gemischte HP ist davon aber weit entfernt, oder wie? |bigeyes
Glaubst Du doch selber nicht, oder?


----------



## deger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Alle Medien machen im Endeffekt Werbung, auch jeder post hier im Forum. Wo Werbung anfängt empfindet jeder anders, also streitet nicht. Dieses Wochenende gibt es eh Wichtigeres: HSV


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Nein so natürlich nicht...
Klar hab ihr ja auch recht, wenn ihr meint, dass ne Website die teils über die Meerforellenfischerei schreibt auch in dem Sinne Werbung dafür macht...Aber was ich mit meinen ersten Posting nur sagen wollte, ist das die großen Zeitschriften damit viel mehr Leute ansprechen und auch die Leute direkter animieren fischen zu gehen...Hab mich vielleicht nur falsch ausgedrückt, mir geht die Sache aber aufn Nerv, weil wir hier in Geesthacht an der Staustufe damals Anfang der 90ger eine der besten Zanderstellen in Europa hatten,dann kamen die Berichte in den Zeitungen,dann Heerscharen von Anglern und dann die berühmten Schwarzangler....und nun kannst du das fischen da vergessen...


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Ich streite nicht. Ich diskutiere. Ich beteilige mich hier ohnehin schon seit Jahren fast garnicht mehr. Aber manchmal kann ich nicht anders. 

Die Zeitschriften verdienen damit immerhin Ihr Geld. Andere stellen sich nur selbst dar. 

Grüße


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Nein so natürlich nicht...
> Klar hab ihr ja auch recht, wenn ihr meint, dass ne Website die teils über die Meerforellenfischerei schreibt auch in dem Sinne Werbung dafür macht...Aber was ich mit meinen ersten Posting nur sagen wollte, ist das die großen Zeitschriften damit viel mehr Leute ansprechen und auch die Leute direkter animieren fischen zu gehen...Hab mich vielleicht nur falsch ausgedrückt, mir geht die Sache aber aufn Nerv, weil wir hier in Geesthacht an der Staustufe damals Anfang der 90ger eine der besten Zanderstellen in Europa hatten,dann kamen die Berichte in den Zeitungen,dann Heerscharen von Anglern und dann die berühmten Schwarzangler....und nun kannst du das fischen da vergessen...



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben und es betrifft längst nicht nur Geesthacht aber dennoch tragen dieses und andere Foren + diverse Seiten (die ich mir übrigends auch gerne mal ansehe) mindestens ebenso dazu bei.

Grüße!

P.S. Mario, gibt es Deine Seite eigentlich noch?


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Findling schrieb:


> ...P.S. Mario, gibt es Deine Seite eigentlich noch?



  schon seit Jahren nicht mehr !


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Falls der eine oder andere auf Rügen seine Meerforelle fangen möchte ohne etwas extra zu zahlen sollte sich glaube ich mal beeilen  . Einfach mal runterscrollen und lesen http://www.rueganer-anzeiger.de/archiv/artikel/ffh-managementplanung-de-1346-301/  wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die Strände dann bald dicht und man braucht wieder die berühmte Ausnahmegenehmigung.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt mit den Bock heissen, weiss ja nicht ob dein Erinnerungsvermögen so schwach ist, aber ich hab das Foto in normal Färbung doch hier im Herbst gepostet und da hat komischer Weise keiner was gesagt und wer sagt denn, dass er abgeschlagen wurde...



Ich habe davon im Herbst nichts gesehen !
Lese wenig bis kaum in den Meldungen.
Und das ich da nichts poste, das hängt nicht damit zusammen das ich nichts fange! 

Hätte ich das Bild damals gesehen, ich hätte mir da schon das "Maul verbrannt"!

Viele hier wollen einfach keine schlechte Stimmung machen, und beißen sich daher lieber auf die Zunge, andere wissen es nicht besser und werden dann in ihrem Handeln durch solche Bilder noch bestärkt !

Auch in normaler Färbung (Bild, nicht Fisch) ist das in meinen Augen eindeutig ein brauner !
Sicher steht auf deiner HP nichts davon das er abgeschlagen wurde.... aber auch nichts vom Gegenteil.
Und so wie er in die Kamera präsentiert wird ... schonend ist anders !


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Falls der eine oder andere auf Rügen seine Meerforelle fangen möchte ohne etwas extra zu zahlen sollte sich glaube ich mal beeilen . Einfach mal runterscrollen und lesen http://www.rueganer-anzeiger.de/archiv/artikel/ffh-managementplanung-de-1346-301/ wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die Strände dann bald dicht und man braucht wieder die berühmte Ausnahmegenehmigung.


 
Bist du dir da sicher. Ich kann nicht genau rauslesen|bigeyes, dass dort etwas gesperrt wird. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ganz Nord-Rügen zum Schutzgebiet erklärt wird. Das wäre ja der absolute Tourismusgau.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Och doch, das klappt schon.

Für die öffentliche Hand entfällt dann sicher die Verkehrs- Sicherungspflicht, dadurch sparen die viel Geld.
Sicher mehr, als die Parkgebühren einbringen.
Ich denke, daher weht der Wind.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hallo Leude nu mal sachte :vik::vik:



  Wenn ihr in den letzten 10 Jahren aufgepasst habt, dann sollte euch auch aufgefallen sein, dass ALLE großen Zeitschriften das neue Jahr immer mit diesem Thema beginnen.#q
  Die nächste „Welle“ geht mit Sicherheit im der Ausgabe 03/04 los.#d
  Das ist halt so. mich nervt es genauso wie euch, aber es nützt nichts.;+
  Las es die nächsten Tage noch ein bisschen kalt bleiben, dann sind die „Weicheier“ wieder im Wohnzimmer am Kamin.|supergri|supergri#v

  Gruß eddy


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich habe davon im Herbst nichts gesehen !
> Lese wenig bis kaum in den Meldungen.
> Und das ich da nichts poste, das hängt nicht damit zusammen das ich nichts fange!
> 
> Hätte ich das Bild damals gesehen, ich hätte mir da schon das &quot;Maul verbrannt&quot;!
> 
> Viele hier wollen einfach keine schlechte Stimmung machen, und beißen sich daher lieber auf die Zunge, andere wissen es nicht besser und werden dann in ihrem Handeln durch solche Bilder noch bestärkt !
> 
> Auch in normaler Färbung (Bild, nicht Fisch) ist das in meinen Augen eindeutig ein brauner !
> Sicher steht auf deiner HP nichts davon das er abgeschlagen wurde.... aber auch nichts vom Gegenteil.
> Und so wie er in die Kamera präsentiert wird ... schonend ist anders !



 Wenns deine Meininug ist...Deutschland ist n freies Land, also darfst du deine Meinung äußern... Hätte es gerne gesehen, wenn du das Anfang Oktober gemacht hättest, komisch das einen da hier nur viele Leute Glückwünsche und Petris gewünscht haben...Aber egal, für mich ist Sache erledigt...  Schönes WE, Nur der HSV !!!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> ... Hätte es gerne gesehen, wenn du das Anfang Oktober gemacht hättest...



Hätte das einen Unterschied gemacht ?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Leute, ihr spammt aber den Tröt zu. Fünf Seiten und kein einziger Fisch hier drinnen. Soll das dann noch einer ernst nehmen und wirklich die Fangmeldungen hier rausfiltern?


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



lovefield1 schrieb:


> leute, ihr spammt aber den tröt zu. Fünf seiten und kein einziger fisch hier drinnen. Soll das dann noch einer ernst nehmen und wirklich die fangmeldungen hier rausfiltern?




#6 #6 #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Leute, ihr spammt aber den Tröt zu. Fünf Seiten und kein einziger Fisch hier drinnen......




na dafür haben wir doch den passenden Thread ohne "Spa*m*" :vik:

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant was hier so gepostet wird. Sei es nun das Wissen um tolle Strände, die man selber noch nie gesehen hat, oder das Hörensagen über tolle Fänge, bei denen man leider nicht dabei war....
Dafür ist doch hier extra Platz geschaffen worden.....

ach ja....auch meine HP dient natürlich der reinen Selbstdarstellung und - was viel wichtiger ist - der Hypeförderung  #h#h


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Soll das dann noch einer ernst nehmen und wirklich die Fangmeldungen hier rausfiltern?



Ja ich. Deswegen pflege ich doch für euch täglich diesen Thread.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann: heute, 07.30h bis 09.30h
Wo: OH
Was: 1x 35cm

Der Wind war ganz klasse, man musste den Köder nur mal in die höhe schnipsen , dann flog er von allein :q


----------



## Fxndlxng

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ach ja....auch meine HP dient natürlich der reinen Selbstdarstellung und - was viel wichtiger ist - der Hypeförderung  #h#h



Finde ich gut, dass Du da so offen mit umgehst aber Du "wirbst" ja auch schon etwas länger ... und mit Erfolg, wie man sieht.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hallo Leute 
Wenn ich das alles lese schon wieder wird mir schlecht #des gibt genug stellen in oh die nicht so voll sind 
und die stehen auch immer in den büchern in den zeitschriften und gefangen wird da auch :qmir kommt das immer so vor das die meisten angler denken da ist der bär los da fahre ich nicht hin  das ist ein großer fehler 
wenn ich mir ein strand aussuche für meine tour 
bin ich fast immer alleine :vik:warum keine ahnung 
und die stellen habe ich alle aus den angelführer 
also ab ins auto und los 
wollen wir wetten das morgen bei den wind 50 leute in weissenhaus stehen :qund in dahme keine sau am taucherparkplatz kleine info 
da habe ich vor letztes jahr alle meine fische gefangen und war fast immer alleine 
schöööööööööööööööööööön 
lg andre


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moin,

der Kollege aus Rügen schrieb es schon, ich habe mich im Netz etwas belesen:

FFH Managementplanung DE 1346-301

In der ersten Sitzung zum Thema, im August letzten Jahres, wurde auf die Frage nach einer Einschränkung des Angelns ausweichend geantwortet.
Von der zweiten Sitzung, die Ende Jan. war, existiert noch kein Protokoll im Netz; jedenfalls fand ich keines.

Hat jemand nähere Infos?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Dank an marco #6 du hälst  dich am Thema und allen anderen würde ich mal sagen geht mal an die frische Luft (und nehmt die Angel mit ) das hilft gegen Winterfrust #d


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

wer: ich und erik69
wann: heute 11-16 uhr
wo: sierksdorf
fänge: 1x ca 35-40cm und einmal eine sammt köder verloren
womit: spöket rot/schwarz 18g 

gruss max


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> kleine info
> da habe ich vor letztes jahr alle meine fische gefangen und war fast immer alleine
> schöööööööööööööööööööön
> lg andre



Andrea Du durchgeknallte Sau :m Seit wann bist Du denn zum Spotkamikaze der Stufe 3 aufgestiegen?  Rauchst Du jetzt Dein eigenes Bindematerial?

Aber wo Du recht hast (und BB Cruiser) hast Du recht! Mit Eiern beschmeissen können wir uns doch Ostern noch, wenn dann immer noch nichts an den Haken gegangen ist und der Fängetrööt im OT versinkt.


----------



## Erik69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

also falls morgen einer zufällig in dahme vorbei fährt? mich würde schon mal interressieren wieviele da morgen sind ;-)
könnte ein schönes hobby werden neben der angellei.
spots posten und am nächsten tag schauen wer da so aufschlägt.:m


----------



## janko

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Falls der eine oder andere auf Rügen seine Meerforelle fangen möchte ohne etwas extra zu zahlen sollte sich glaube ich mal beeilen  . Einfach mal runterscrollen und lesen http://www.rueganer-anzeiger.de/archiv/artikel/ffh-managementplanung-de-1346-301/  wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die Strände dann bald dicht und man braucht wieder die berühmte Ausnahmegenehmigung.



wär das schön, da wäre  endlich ruhe... :q


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Ja ich. Deswegen pflege ich doch für euch täglich diesen Thread.


 

Warum steht denn bei mir immer, dieser Tröt ist geschlossen. Also reinschreiben könnte ich nix.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Warum steht denn bei mir immer, dieser Tröt ist geschlossen. Also reinschreiben könnte ich nix.



Weil eben der Thread durch den Mod (moin Truttafriend |wavey gepflegt wird und diverse andere Post`s, außer Fangmeldungen, *nicht* da rein sollen.   


TL

Rolf  |wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wenn ich mir ein strand aussuche für meine tour
> bin ich fast immer alleine :vik:


 
Weil dann kein anderer ausser dir was fängt!!! Frag mal Addi, der kann, bis auf den Klodeckel, nen Lied davon singen...#6


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Warum steht denn bei mir immer, dieser Tröt ist geschlossen. Also reinschreiben könnte ich nix.




Hallo Lovefield,

meldest du hier eine Fangmeldung, kopiere ich das in den Offtopic-Thread.
Das geschieht automatisch, du brauchst dich nicht melden das etwas kopiert werden muss.
Ich lese doch eh alles, falls jemand die Sandburg von jemanden eingetreten hat 

Deine Meldung besteht dann in beiden Threads, in dem Thread wo du nicht posten kannst halt ohne "Gelaber".

Hier kannst du die Hintergründe nachlesen #h


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Gestern in Süd-Jütland nix ausser Wind und Wellen. 

Bernd


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Hallo Lovefield,
> 
> meldest du hier eine Fangmeldung, kopiere ich das in den Offtopic-Thread.
> Das geschieht automatisch, du brauchst dich nicht melden das etwas kopiert werden muss.
> Ich lese doch eh alles, falls jemand die Sandburg von jemanden eingetreten hat
> 
> Deine Meldung besteht dann in beiden Threads, in dem Thread wo du nicht posten kannst halt ohne "Gelaber".
> 
> Hier kannst du die Hintergründe nachlesen #h


 
Also, du bist der Filter und sortierst die Fangmeldungen da rein. Darauf muß man erst mal kommen. Hatte mich schon immer gewundert, das die Leute ihren Fang zweimal posten. Bin ja noch nicht so lange hier und das ergeht mir bestimmt nicht alleine so.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moin !

Wann : heut von 7 bis 11 .
Wo : MB
Womit : Blech und Fusselpeitsche
Wind : wie vom windfinder versprochen , hatter ne freundliche kleine 
          Pause eingelegt
Wasser : bei 2 ° , an meiner Lieblingsstrecke leider dünnflüssiger Lehm
Was : nix , nicht mal ein Nachläufer#d


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ach ja....auch meine HP dient natürlich der reinen Selbstdarstellung und - was viel wichtiger ist - der Hypeförderung  #h#h





Uppsss, ich dachte echt, dass du damit gaanz viel Geld verdienst und deiner Frau die Einnahmen verschweigst... :q:q


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

War heute mal an den Stränden meines Vertrauens auf Rügen unterwegs und war einfach nur sauer über unsere Kollegen die mit Netzen arbeiten dürfen.
Im Schutzgebiet standen die Maschenfänger bis ca. 10m vom Ufer weg und in einem hing, keine 20m vor mir, eine fette silberne direkt an der Oberfläche fest und wurde von den Möwen bearbeitet #q  Morgenfrüh sind die Netze wieder weg und da wohl die Leute die so etwas verhindern sollen frei haben kommt das immer wieder vor.


----------



## Mr. B

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> War heute mal an den Stränden meines Vertrauens auf Rügen unterwegs und war einfach nur sauer über unsere Kollegen die mit Netzen arbeiten dürfen.
> Im Schutzgebiet standen die Maschenfänger bis ca. 10m vom Ufer weg und in einem hing, keine 20m vor mir, eine fette silberne direkt an der Oberfläche fest und wurde von den Möwen bearbeitet #q Morgenfrüh sind die Netze wieder weg und da wohl die Leute die so etwas verhindern sollen frei haben kommt das immer wieder vor.


 
Ja, das ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich, was die Herren Fischer da zur Zeit veranstalten!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Heute morgen ne 65iger silber!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Morgenfrüh sind die Netze wieder weg und da wohl die Leute die so etwas verhindern sollen frei haben kommt das immer wieder vor.


 
Wer soll denn sowas verhindern. Die dürfen die Netze bis ans Ufer legen in M-VP. Langes Thema. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046&page=13


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann: 06.02.2011,   14.00 bis 17.00 Uhr
Wer: ich und Schlaufenwilli 
Wo: westl. HRO
Wetter: bewölkt, sch... Regen ohne Ende
Wind: erst aus Süd, zum Schluss auf West gedreht
Wasser: trüb, in Sichtweite etwas besser
Womit: geheimer Geheimköder
Fänge: ups, beim nächsten mal steht hier was anderes drin

Ich 1 ca. 50-iger Nachläufer direkt bis unter die Rutenspitze, reagieren nicht mehr möglich plus 1 Anstubser.

Schlaufenwilli 1 x Fehlbiss.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Heute morgen ne 65iger silber!


#6sauber alter #6lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Petri an die hartgesottenen Fänger !!! Nächstres We fahre ich auch mal wieder los...


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann: 10:30-14:00
Wo: Alt Bewährt
Womit: Die Fussel Winterkollektion
Was: Nix

Fazit: Ein netten Mitangler getroffen und seit langem mal wieder nen Seehund gesehen. War trotz des Regens ein schöner Tag.
Hoffentlich bleiben die Temperaturen bis nächstes WE


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Wer soll denn sowas verhindern. Die dürfen die Netze bis ans Ufer legen in M-VP. Langes Thema.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046&page=13


 
Sicher dürfen die ihre Netze bis ans Ufer legen, aber eben nicht in Schutzzone II des Biosphärenreservates in welcher das befahren für alle Wasserfahrzeuge untersagt ist Und die Netze sind bestimmt nicht allein dahin geflogen.
Sollte dies nicht so sein lasse ich mich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Im Nationalpark fischen, zumindest gelegentlich, über 100 Fischer. Einige sind nebenberuflich, die meisten jedoch hauptberuflich tätig. Es handelt sich durchweg um kleine bis mittelgroße Betriebe. In der *Schutzzone I* unterliegt die Fischerei einem besonderen Genehmigungsvorbehalt, ist also *grundsätzlich* verboten. ( _Also mit Extragenehmigung auch hier erlaubt_ )Intensive Formen des Fischfangs, wie die Schleppnetzfischerei, sind im Nationalpark (wie in den inneren Küstengewässern des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern generell) verboten. Fast jedem Besucher fallen die zahlreichen Stellnetze in den Boddengewässern auf. Außerdem werden häufig Reusen verwendet. Beide Fangarten stellen althergebrachte Formen der fischereilichen Nutzung dar. Die durch diese Art der Fischerei entstehenden Störungen sind meistens begrenzt und daher auch im Nationalpark tolierierbar. Allerdings sind besonders empfindliche Flächen auch für die Stellnetzfischerei “tabu”.


*§ 6 Biosphärenreservat "Südost-Rügen"*

Es ist untersagt, die Bundeswasserstraßen in den Schutzzonen I und II des Biosphärenreservats "Südost-Rügen" außerhalb der Fahrwasser im Sinne des § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 der Seeschiffahrtsstraßen-Ordnung oder der sonst von der Wasser- und Schiffahrtsverwaltung des Bundes für die durchgehende Schiffahrt aus Gründen der Sicherheit und Leichtigkeit des Verkehrs festgelegten und bekanntgemachten Wasserflächen oder der direkten, nicht durch Sichtzeichen begrenzten oder gekennzeichneten Zufahrtswege zu oder von den Häfen oder genehmigten Anlegestellen oder genehmigten Liegeplätzen zu befahren. Führer von Fahrzeugen im Sinne des § 1 Abs. 1, die nicht durch Maschinenkraft angetrieben werden, dürfen jedoch außerhalb der in Satz 1 genannten Fahrwasser, Wasserflächen oder Zufahrtswege die Bundeswasserstraßen der Having, der Kaming und des Zickersees befahren, wenn sie einen Mindestabstand von 100 m zum Ufer einhalten. Abweichend von den Sätzen 1 und 2 dürfen Führer von Sportfahrzeugen in Höhe der Einfahrt zum Zickersee vom betonnten Fahrwasser aus in nördlicher oder südlicher Richtung die jeweilige Wasserfläche auf einer Länge bis zu 200 m entlang des Westufers unter Einhaltung eines Mindestabstands von 100 m zum Ufer befahren.

) Die §§ 4 bis 6 gelten nicht für 
1.Wasserfahrzeuge des Bundes oder des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern bei Durchführung notwendiger Dienstfahrten sowie Wasserfahrzeuge, die im dienstlichen Auftrag des Bundes oder des Landes fahren,
2.Wasserfahrzeuge zur Überwachung und Reparatur von Rohrleitungen und Kabeln nach rechtzeitiger Anmeldung bei der örtlich zuständigen Strom- und Schiffahrtspolizeibehörde,
3.Rettungsfahrzeuge im Einsatz,
4.Wasserfahrzeuge, die im Auftrag des Bundes oder des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Forschungsfahrten in den Nationalparken oder den Schutzzonen I und II des Biosphärenreservats "Südost-Rügen" durchführen,
5.Wasserfahrzeuge bei der rechtmäßigen Ausübung der gewerbsmäßigen Fischerei sowie
6.Fahrzeuge im Sinne des § 1 Abs. 1, die sich in Not oder sonst unmittelbar drohender Gefahr befinden oder Nothilfe leisten.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/npbefvmvk/BJNR154200997.html


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Heute morgen ne 65iger silber!



cool#6

endlich mal jemand mit einer fangmeldung:vik:


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Heute morgen ne 65iger silber!


 
Wollen wir die schön in Salzkruste backen Alter ?Mir läuft jetzt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.Ich hole meine nächstes WE ab.


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

*@Lovefield1*
Genau das ist das Problem
>>>5.Wasserfahrzeuge bei der rechtmäßigen Ausübung der gewerbsmäßigen Fischerei <<<

Und wenn nicht mal Fahnen an den Netzen sind ist doch wohl was faul.... 
So und jetzt Ende aus damit ich geh jetzt #a


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Könnt ihr eure Nicht-Fangmeldungen evtl. im Off-Topic-Thread breitlabern???  LG


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wollen wir die schön in Salzkruste backen Alter ?Mir läuft jetzt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.Ich hole meine nächstes WE ab.



Kalt oder Kruste?!?!:vik:


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Ungerechter Schneidertag!oder einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort!#6
-------------------------------------------------------------
Heute morgen um 7:00 zur Arbeit um mit den kollegen schnell nen Kaffee zu trinken.......war gut und im Anschluß habe ich nen Urlaubsschein für HEUTE fertig gemacht und bin los-wohin?-natürlich an die Küste! Bei der "Hitze" ne klare Sache!
Der Strand meiner Wahl wurde mir dann auch zum Verhängniss|uhoh:
Um 8:00 am Wasser angekommen begann ich ein paar Stellen zu befischen.......nach ca. 1,5 Std noch kein Kontakt also schnell mal die 2te Rute in die Hand und ne Weile mit dem Spiro probiert! Aber auch das erbrachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg:c
Mittlerweile waren 2,5 Std vergangen und ich legte die erste Pause ein. Lecker Kaffee und nen kleinen Snack#6
Frisch gestärkt ging ich bewaffnet mit der Spinnrute zurück ins Wasser! Die zweite Rute und meinen Watrucksack legte ich neben einen Stein! Nach einer Weile bemerckte ich wie immer mal wieder etwas vom Steilufer abbröckelte, dachte mir aber nichts dabei! An der Stelle ist der Strand ca. 10m breit und die Steilküste ca.15m hoch.......
Nach einer weiteren Weile hörte ich hinter mir ein "etwas" lauteres Geräusch:c so ca. 15-20 qm nasses Lehm/Schluff/Gesteins-gemisch rutschte von der Steilwand bis an das Wasser und begrub meine Sachen|gr:
Mit einem Ast der am Ufer lag habe ich dann begonnen meine Sachen wieder ans Tageslicht zu befördern......die Sachen wurden ungefähr 30-40cm mit dem klebrigen Gemisch abgedeckt und zuerst sah es so aus als ob die Rute gebrochen sei! War sie zum Glück nicht:ldas war auch das einzige Mal am heutigen Tag das sie krumm war!:vik:Anschließend habe ich alles im Meer gebadet wobei das auch nur das Gröbste entfernt hat!
Danach habe ich den Strand gewechselt und bin frohen Mutes wieder ins Wasser. Gefangen habe ich nichts mehr....aber meine Filzsohle des linken Schuhs hat sich noch gelöst!!!!|bigeyes

Also ein toller Tag am Wasser über den man bestimmt mal lachen kann---HEUTE NICHT!!!!!!#q

ps:Netten Petrijünger getroffen.....bissl unterhalten....der hatte 2 Stck....wobei die größte 60 cm hatte!


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 07.02.11
Wo : Nienhagen
Wer : Ich und meine Spinnrute
Womit: Falkfish Gno in Rot-Gelb und Rot-Orange
Was : einen Austeiger

Als kleine Bemerkung muss man sagen, dass das Wetter eigentlich Ideal war aber leider war das Wasser so trübe wie ein Linseneintopf. Da konnte man selbst Signalfarben erst 10cm unter der Wasseroberfläche sehen. #d


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moin 
Frage an die Mods
Warum ist Offtopic Meerforellenfänge geschlossen ?
Ich wollte gerne was schreiben ?


----------



## Waldemar

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

hallo "hansen fight", steht alles hier drinne #6.



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Hallo Lovefield,
> 
> meldest du hier eine Fangmeldung, kopiere ich das in den Offtopic-Thread.
> Das geschieht automatisch, du brauchst dich nicht melden das etwas kopiert werden muss.
> Ich lese doch eh alles, falls jemand die Sandburg von jemanden eingetreten hat
> 
> Deine Meldung besteht dann in beiden Threads, in dem Thread wo du nicht posten kannst halt ohne "Gelaber".
> 
> Hier kannst du die Hintergründe nachlesen #h


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Danke Waldemar


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eure Nicht-Fangmeldungen evtl. im Off-Topic-Thread breitlabern???  LG


 auf dein avater bist du ganz schön fett geworden :q:q:qwas denn mit dir los 
lg andre


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> auf dein avater bist du ganz schön fett geworden :q:q:qwas denn mit dir los
> lg andre


 
wer viele mefos fängt hat auch dementsprechend viel zu verspeisen,dann kann man schon ein paar gramm zulegen.dat iss kein hüftgold sondern eher hüftsilber.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

moin bin neu hier.angel hauptsächlich auf mefos und nebenbei auf dorsche vom land aus.ich hoffe es wird bald wärmer,dann gehts wieder los.fahre morgen mal los und schau mal,ob sich was tut.an alle petri heil für das jahr 2011.


----------



## stoffel1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> Ungerechter Schneidertag!oder einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort!#6
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Heute morgen um 7:00 zur Arbeit um mit den kollegen schnell nen Kaffee zu trinken.......war gut und im Anschluß habe ich nen Urlaubsschein für HEUTE fertig gemacht und bin los-wohin?-natürlich an die Küste! Bei der "Hitze" ne klare Sache!
> Der Strand meiner Wahl wurde mir dann auch zum Verhängniss|uhoh:
> Um 8:00 am Wasser angekommen begann ich ein paar Stellen zu befischen.......nach ca. 1,5 Std noch kein Kontakt also schnell mal die 2te Rute in die Hand und ne Weile mit dem Spiro probiert! Aber auch das erbrachte nicht den gewünschten Erfolg:c
> Mittlerweile waren 2,5 Std vergangen und ich legte die erste Pause ein. Lecker Kaffee und nen kleinen Snack#6
> Frisch gestärkt ging ich bewaffnet mit der Spinnrute zurück ins Wasser! Die zweite Rute und meinen Watrucksack legte ich neben einen Stein! Nach einer Weile bemerckte ich wie immer mal wieder etwas vom Steilufer abbröckelte, dachte mir aber nichts dabei! An der Stelle ist der Strand ca. 10m breit und die Steilküste ca.15m hoch.......
> Nach einer weiteren Weile hörte ich hinter mir ein "etwas" lauteres Geräusch:c so ca. 15-20 qm nasses Lehm/Schluff/Gesteins-gemisch rutschte von der Steilwand bis an das Wasser und begrub meine Sachen|gr:
> Mit einem Ast der am Ufer lag habe ich dann begonnen meine Sachen wieder ans Tageslicht zu befördern......die Sachen wurden ungefähr 30-40cm mit dem klebrigen Gemisch abgedeckt und zuerst sah es so aus als ob die Rute gebrochen sei! War sie zum Glück nicht:ldas war auch das einzige Mal am heutigen Tag das sie krumm war!:vik:Anschließend habe ich alles im Meer gebadet wobei das auch nur das Gröbste entfernt hat!
> Danach habe ich den Strand gewechselt und bin frohen Mutes wieder ins Wasser. Gefangen habe ich nichts mehr....aber meine Filzsohle des linken Schuhs hat sich noch gelöst!!!!|bigeyes
> 
> Also ein toller Tag am Wasser über den man bestimmt mal lachen kann---HEUTE NICHT!!!!!!#q
> 
> ps:Netten Petrijünger getroffen.....bissl unterhalten....der hatte 2 Stck....wobei die größte 60 cm hatte!



ist ja witzigheute habe ich jemanden an der Küste getroffen, der hat mir genau die gleiche Geschichte erzählt#h
Bin übrigens auch als Schneider nach Hause gefahren...wie alle anderen an dem Spot im übrigen auch|supergri


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



stoffel1 schrieb:


> ist ja witzigheute habe ich jemanden an der Küste getroffen, der hat mir genau die gleiche Geschichte erzählt#h
> Bin übrigens auch als Schneider nach Hause gefahren...wie alle anderen an dem Spot im übrigen auch|supergri



Ist NICHT witzig!!!#q
Habe meinen Rucksack und die Rute heute nochmal geduscht und gewaschen.........:r.....
Morgen werd ich anfangen die Rolle auseinander zu nehmen.....mal sehen wieviel ich da noch raus bekomme...........
Heute war die Küste aber ne Reise wert!!!....habe den Strand noch nie so gesehen!...da hat der Sturm mächtig viel Wasser verdrängt!
Petri und ne feste Steilküste an ALLE:vik:


----------



## stoffel1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

so sah es aus
http://img824.*ih.us/i/ebbbbbbee.jpg/


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



stoffel1 schrieb:


> ist ja witzigheute habe ich jemanden an der Küste getroffen, der hat mir genau die gleiche Geschichte erzählt#h
> Bin übrigens auch als Schneider nach Hause gefahren...wie alle anderen an dem Spot im übrigen auch|supergri



Ist ja keine Schande bei den Temperaturen Schneider zu bleiben.....
Bleibe lieber 3 Tage ohne Fisch und kann die Küste genießen als 1 Tag nach WH zu fahren....da fängt man zwar fast immer seine Mefo....aber mit der Romantik des Mefoangelns im Einklang mit der Natur hat das NICHTS mehr zu tun!
Sorry falls sich Jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.....:k


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moin bin neu hier.angel hauptsächlich auf mefos und nebenbei auf dorsche vom land aus.ich hoffe es wird bald wärmer,dann gehts wieder los.fahre morgen mal los und schau mal,ob sich was tut.an alle petri heil für das jahr 2011.


 Erst mal ein welcom im verrückten Forum 
viel glück und vergesse nicht die fotos zu machen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

wo: kieler förde
wann: 6.2. 14 - 17:30 uhr ; 8.2. 17 - 18 uhr
wind: 6.2. viel, von vorn, von hinten, von der seite, alles auf einmal ; 8.2. böig ablandig
wetter: 6.2. VIEL regen ; 8.2. kein regen, teilweise sonne
was: 6.2. 3 bisse, einen zum landgang überreden können. ca 37 cm gröni, schwimmt wieder... ; 8.2. 2 bisse, einen verwandelt und meine erste maßige, nicht gefärbte mefo in den händen halten dürfen...
warum: weil ich den februar in kiel arbeite und jede freie minute nutze um zu angeln ^^


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

köder/ und farbe? =)


----------



## daniel_

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> Ist ja keine Schande bei den Temperaturen Schneider zu bleiben.....
> Bleibe lieber 3 Tage ohne Fisch und kann die Küste genießen als 1 Tag nach WH zu fahren....da fängt man zwar fast immer seine Mefo....aber mit der Romantik des Mefoangelns im Einklang mit der Natur hat das NICHTS mehr zu tun!
> Sorry falls sich Jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.....:k



Was heißt denn WH bzw. welcher Ort ist damit gemeint?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Weißenhaus


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Weißenhaus


 
Ohhh mann, wieder so'n Secret Top Spot Verräter ... |bigeyes  Macht ruhig weiter so, ich mach dann mal bald einen Angelladen in WH auf und werde richtig reich ... 

TL
//stefan


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 08.02.11, 14-16 Uhr
Wo : Wismarer Bucht
Wer : mein Sohn und ich
Wetter: heiter, 6°C, Westwind 6-7 Bf
Womit: diverses Blech
Was : einen schönen Nachmittag #q

Wasserstand war extrem niedrig.


----------



## Marcus van K

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Was heißt denn WH bzw. welcher Ort ist damit gemeint?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



WestHelgoland |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Waveman schrieb:


> Ohhh mann, wieder so'n Secret Top Spot Verräter ... |bigeyes Macht ruhig weiter so, ich mach dann mal bald einen Angelladen in WH auf und werde richtig reich ...
> 
> TL
> //stefan


 na mein süssen #hwas ich nicht verstehe das die imbi bude zu hat :cdie würden richtig kasse machen da 
die haben vielleicht schon genug kohle lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Was heißt denn WH bzw. welcher Ort ist damit gemeint?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel


 viel spaß in wh lg andre


----------



## hummerpaule

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moinsen zusammen ;-)
habe mir heute den Arm wundgekurbelt mit einem Kumpel in Dahmeshöved....
Leider ist weder bei uns an Blech und / oder Fliege was hängengeblieben ;-(
Auch die anderen Angler heute dort sind leer ausgegangen.....draußen wurde vom Kajak aus geschleppt und mit einem Boot auf Dorsch getwistert...aber ob was rausgekommen ist weiß ich nicht.....
Das Wasser ist einfach mit weniger als 2 Grad noch etwas zu frisch für die offene Küste.....in den Buchten und in der Nähe von Einläufen sind sehr viele Fische...aber leider meist nur die 35-45 cm Gesellen...und die sollen ruhig noch ein Jahr wachsen!!!!
Egal...die Sonne war da und ich bin ja kein Kochtopfangler......sonst würde ich auch eher Stippen...;-)) da sind die Chancen auf Fisch einfach immer höher ;-))
Gruß und weiter PETRI
Hummerpaule


----------



## eddy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hallo hummerpaule
Ich war der mit dem Kayak.:vik:

Hab nur einen kl.Dorsch bekommen und nee ganz kl. Mefo (30cm)#d

War doch trotzdem ein toller Tag.:q:q


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Wann : 08.02.11, 14-16 Uhr
> Wo : Wismarer Bucht
> Wer : mein Sohn und ich
> Wetter: heiter, 6°C, Westwind 6-7 Bf
> Womit: diverses Blech
> Was : einen schönen Nachmittag #q
> 
> Wasserstand war extrem niedrig.


 
Hallo Dirk,

dann haben wir uns wohl kurz gegrüßt als ich losgefahren bin. Ihr habt Euch auch gerade wieder ausgeplünnt.
Gruß nach Schwerin #h

P.S.: Ich kann alle Angaben bestätigen, auch den schönen Nachmittag |supergri
Mark


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Gruß zurück #h
Heute nächster Versuch, denn ich habe noch Urlaub :vik:


----------



## Sled

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Langsam werde ich neidisch....hatte ja gehofft dass es bald geht, aber jetzt ist der Winter erstmal wieder zurück. Alles zugefroren hier ...

Euch im Süden noch viel Glück


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

wo: mehrere Buchten um Arhus
wann: 09.02.2011
wind: WS 3 aus Süd
wetter: kein Regen, teilweise ein wenig bewölkt mit kurzzeitigen Sonnenphasen.

KEIN FISCHKONTAKT

Es war dennoch ein schöner Tag. Das Wasser war allerdings sehr kalt. So um die 3°C. Die Sonne hat nicht ausgereicht um die Buchten ausreichend zu erwärmen.


----------



## barschjäger1996

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moin zusammen.Meint ihr Morgen geht was in Boltenhagen???


----------



## OssiHWI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



barschjäger1996 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.Meint ihr Morgen geht was in Boltenhagen???


 

*Wohl eher nicht*. schwacher Ostwind (3 - 4), 0 Grad Lufttemperatur, und die Wassertemps sind auch im Keller (heute 1,6°C)...

Also ich werd mir den Versuch wohl ersparen, zumal ich ja wieder arbeiten darf bei dem Wetter...


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



barschjäger1996 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.Meint ihr Morgen geht was in Boltenhagen???



Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt....Also Angriff !!!:g


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt....Also Angriff !!!:g

In dem Sinne Attacke!!!#6 Ich fahre morgen mal nach DK mal sehen was geht!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na mein süssen #hwas ich nicht verstehe das die imbi bude zu hat :cdie würden richtig kasse machen da
> die haben vielleicht schon genug kohle lg andre



DIE HAT ZU #q ???? fahre nur deswegen dort hin


----------



## Boerni85

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



fischkop29 schrieb:


> köder/ und farbe? =)



sorry das erst so spät... spöket schwarz/rot !
lief auch heute wieder gut. leider wieder unterm maß, trotzdem n schöner fisch der jetzt weiterwachsen darf...

der kollege neben mir hat mit nem schwarz/roten snaps ne schöne runde 45er bekommen. kurz danach noch ne kleene die ebenso wie meine weiterpaddelt !


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



barschjäger1996 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.Meint ihr Morgen geht was in Boltenhagen???



Wenn Du rein kommst ins Wasser :c
Heute war schon richtig viel da, war kaum zu fischen. Über Nacht dreht der Wind über N auf Ost. Also viel Spaß #6


Wann : 11.02.11, 14-16 Uhr
Wo : Lübecker Bucht (Wismarer Bucht war noch mehr Wasser ;+)
Wer : ich alleine
Wetter: bedeckt, Schauer, 7°C, Westwind 5-6 Bf, auf NW-N drehend
Womit: diverses Blech
Was : wieder mal ´ne Nullnummer |uhoh:


----------



## astratrinker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 11.02.11, 9-13.45 Uhr
Wo : Ostsee
Wer : ich, einer mit Fliege und 2 mit Blech als ich ging
Wetter: bedeckt, bedeckt, 4-5
Womit: diverses Blech und Wobbler
Was : nüscht
Warum: weil nu wieder Winter wird:r


----------



## Hunter79

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 12.02.11, 11-16.10 Uhr
Wo : Ostsee
Wer : ich,
Wetter: klar später bedeckt
Womit: Blech und Wobbler ,Jack Rapid, Hansen Fight bronze-schwarz und Spöket Leo
Was : nüscht#c
Warum: musste sein


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

bei uns sind wieder minusgrade KOTZEN


----------



## Prof.Fitzli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 12.02.11, 11-18 Uhr
Wo : Mehrere Stellen von Boltenhagen bis Stoltera angefahren
Wer : ich + Kumpel
Wetter: wolkenlos ,1°C, SO 3, 
Womit: ich Blech, Kumpel Fussel
Was: nichts
Warum "nichts": *Weil man nirgends angeln konnte!* Die gesamte Küstenstrecke hat einen teilweise mehrere hundert Meter breiten Saum mit *extrem trüben Wasser*. Sichtweite teilweise nur ca. 1/2 Blinkerlänge. Scheint vom Lehm der vielen Steilküstenabspülungen zu kommen


----------



## OssiEde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Prof.Fitzli schrieb:


> Wann : 12.02.11, 11-18 Uhr
> Wo : Mehrere Stellen von Boltenhagen bis Stoltera angefahren
> Wer : ich + Kumpel
> Wetter: wolkenlos ,1°C, SO 3,
> Womit: ich Blech, Kumpel Fussel
> Was: nichts
> Warum "nichts": *Weil man nirgends angeln konnte!* Die gesamte Küstenstrecke hat einen teilweise mehrere hundert Meter breiten Saum mit *extrem trüben Wasser*. Sichtweite teilweise nur ca. 1/2 Blinkerlänge. Scheint vom Lehm der vielen Steilküstenabspülungen zu kommen


 

Die schlechte Sicht liegt wohl eher an den heftigen Wasserstandsveränderungen in den letzten Tagen. Scheinen fast an der ganzen Küste so miese Bedingungen zu herschen.


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hallo zusammen,

kurzer Bericht des gestrigen Tages.

Bei bestem Wetter (leider A....kalt) bin ich mit Kumpel gegen 09:30 Uhr in Rerik (Teufelsschlucht) angekommen. Wie befürchtet war das Wasser durch das vorherige Hochwasser (ca. 1m über normal) sehr trübe. Auf den Bilder seht Ihr auch warum. Es fehlt jede Menge Sand am Strand, der dafür jetzt im Wasser trieb. Bei der Sichtweite im Wasser wären auch die kurzsichtigsten Fische nicht benachteiligt gewesen (geschätzte 5-7 cm |bigeyes). Also haben wir es sportlich gesehen und eine 2-stündige Trainingseinheit für Wurfübungen eingelegt. Durch den Schatten der Steilküste brauchte die Sonne etwas länger um den Strandbereich zu erwärmen . Bis dahin fror das Wasser regelmässig an den Ringen und auf der Spule, so das von Geflecht auf Monofil umgebaut werden musste. |uhoh:
Gegen 12:00 Uhr sind wir dann in die Wismarbucht gewechselt. In der Sonne war es mittlerweile recht angenehm.
Im Wasser sah es aber nur wenig besser aus. Um 15:00 Uhr war dann wirklich Schluss. Leider ohne Fang.
Durch die wärmende Sonne war´s aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Wasser.

Wann : 11.02.11, 09:30-15:00 Uhr
Wo : Rerik und Wismar Bucht 
Wer : ich und Kumpel
Wetter: Sonne, Wind 2-3 aus SO
Womit: Spinnflitze und Fusselschwinge
Was : nix

Gruß Mark


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

BIS ENDE FEBRUAR sind MINUS-GRADE angesagt.......teilweise -8 Grad in der Nacht und um 0 Grad am Tag.......also weiter Geräte pflegen und an den Montagen arbeiten......#q
Schon das zweite Jahr solch eine lange Kälteperiode:c
Kann also nächstes Jahr nur besser werden....
Petri an alle die es trotzdem versuchen!:m


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hoffen wir`s mal!#q

Selbst mit dem Boot läuft bei 20m so gut wie nichts!#c

Gruß Belly


----------



## Enormm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

@ Bellyf.. was heist so gut wie nix ...? Wo warst du denn ?
Gruß..


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Der Versuch wird auf meiner Seite der Insel wohl in die Hode gehen,war heute mal am Strand und mußte feststellen das schon wieder gut 30m Eis am Ufer sind


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

@Enormm:

War vor Boltenhagen Ende letzten Jahres und regelmäßig unterhalt ich mich, an den Wochenenden, mit Anglern die gegen Mittag erfolglos die Segel streichen.#c

Gruß Belly


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wann : 13.02.11
 Wo : Kieler Förde
 Wer : Angelkumpel Flo (ekelpac) und ich 
 Wetter: Bedeckt, viel Wind von vorne, ein bisschen Welle und recht stark angetrübtes Wasser
 Womit: Alles was die Kiste an Blecht hergab
 Was : leider nichts, aber ein sehr guter BIss bei mir auf nen  rot/schwarzen Snaps auf voller Wurfweite, doch nach gut 2 Sekunden war  der Spuk auch shocn vorbei
 Warum:Weil ich meine ersten MeFo 2011 fangen wollte und Flo seine erste überhaupt...


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

hier noch bissl was von meinen ersten Mefoeinsatz 2011

http://www.hart-am-fisch.de/content/view/415/115/lang,deu_DEU/

Allen anderen ein dickes Meerforellenpetri für 2011!!!#h


----------



## Tilman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

@ Steinbitt:

DAS ist mal ein Einstand. Mein lieber Scholli. Das können so EInige nicht mal an einem Frellenpuff von sich behaupten, so etwas schn erlebt zu haben !

Petri und Tight Lines weiterhin !

#h

Ps: Guter Bericht auch, ein paar Sachen werde ich mir auch gleich mal hinter die Ohren schreiben, die Spezies Meerforelle ist noch nagelneu und auch noch jungfräulich für mich.


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Trutte. Du hast doch letztes Jahr auch so ein dickes Viehch gefangen oder irre ich mich da?
Stand in irgendeiner Blinker Ausgabe?

MfG Fabian


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



kaizr schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu Deiner Trutte. Du hast doch letztes Jahr auch so ein dickes Viehch gefangen oder irre ich mich da?
> Stand in irgendeiner Blinker Ausgabe?
> 
> MfG Fabian


 
"Fisch und Fang"#h


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Dickes Petri!
Das hat mal was!

Gruß Tim


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

schöner bericht, sowas hatte ich bis jetzt nur mit heringen makrelen und dorschen  dickes petri


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> "Fisch und Fang"#h


 
Naja, so falsch war ich dann auch nicht. Fängt auch mit "Z" an :q:q:q

Dann mal viel Erfolg für die kommende Saison. 

Das gilt natürlich für alle. Derzeit ist es einfach noch zu kalt.


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

JJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..........
Ab dem 26.2. sind PLUS-GRADE angesagt:vik:
Am 3.3 sollen wir PLUS 9 GRAD bekommen.....und am 4.3. PLUS 10 GRAD........:l
An die Geräte, fertig, los!!!
Jetzt können die dicken Herigsfresser endlich unter Land kommen!
Die März-Fangberichte werden hoffentlich etwas zahlreicher........
Petri an ALLE:vik:


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> JJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..........
> Ab dem 26.2. sind PLUS-GRADE angesagt:vik:
> Am 3.3 sollen wir PLUS 9 GRAD bekommen.....und am 4.3. PLUS 10 GRAD........:l
> An die Geräte, fertig, los!!!
> Jetzt können die dicken Herigsfresser endlich unter Land kommen!
> Die März-Fangberichte werden hoffentlich etwas zahlreicher........
> Petri an ALLE:vik:


 so wie letztes jahr.da war es sehr erfolgreich.sehr sogar.|wavey:


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

@HL-MEFO-Jäger

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang und Neptun bringe uns min.4 Grad Wassertemperatur...


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Na du machst mir hoffnung!

Hab ende märz nen bungalow gemietet auf Rügen|uhoh:

Gruß...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Freud euch nicht zu früh  der spuck ist auch schnell vorbei 
denn klingeln die alulatten schon wieder 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



HL-MEFO-Jäger schrieb:


> JJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..........
> Ab dem 26.2. sind PLUS-GRADE angesagt:vik:
> Am 3.3 sollen wir PLUS 9 GRAD bekommen.....und am 4.3. PLUS 10 GRAD........:l
> An die Geräte, fertig, los!!!
> Jetzt können die dicken Herigsfresser endlich unter Land kommen!
> Die März-Fangberichte werden hoffentlich etwas zahlreicher........
> Petri an ALLE:vik:


Moin
Wo hast Du denn die wettervorhersage her
Das lässt ja hofffen.:k
Habe mitte März ein paar Tage Urlaub


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Bei Wetter.com gibt es ne 16Tage-Prognose! Falls die also stimmt und der Wind nicht "!falsch" dreht kommt es so!!!
Das mit den Alulatten wird sich dieses Jahr wohl auch etwas verschieben......hoffentlich bis Anfang Mai.....da ist Urlaub im Harz gebucht.......#6

I LOVE PLUS-GRADE:vik:
....hätte aber lieber 5-6 Grad Wasserteperatur!!!


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die wettervorhersagen ohnehin nur für max. 3-4 tage zuverlässig sind... also auf ne 16tage-vorhersage würde ich mich nicht verlassen 
aber ich drück euch die daumen!!


----------



## Enormm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hi , 
Kann mir eventuell  jemand von euch helfen  , wollte Montag  nach Dranske  sind da Eisschollen (bug Ostsee Seite )??
Danke !


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Wann: Heute Morgen so 7:00 - 8:30
Wo: Kieler Förde
Was: 1 x Mefo 53cm
Womit: Wooly B. orange Gr.8
Wieso: Wollte eigentlich nur ein wenig mit der Peitsche üben
Weshalb: Weils trotz Minusgraden Morgens nichts besseres gibt
Warum: Weil ich meinen Grill schon so lange nicht mehr gefüttert habe

Hallo Leute,

Konnte heute morgen gleich 3 x Punkten mit nur einem Fisch!
Erste Forelle 2011
Erste Schneeforelle überhaupt
Erster Fisch auf Fliegenpeitsche

Kleine Kuriosität: Der Fisch hatte ca. 10 Wattwürmer im Magen. Jawohl, Watt- nicht Ringelwürmer.

Heut abend gibt`s Mefiflanke :vik:

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Fliegenrutenentjungferung :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Dickes Petri an den Reverend !!! Sexy !!!#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Ganz dickes Petri an den Reverend !!! Sexy !!!#6


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hallo Felix,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bei dem Wetter, und dann noch mit der Fliege, ist mutig.
Wird manchmal belohnt!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## BenniO584

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

petri zu dem schönen Grönländer die erste mefo mit der fliege bleibt was ganz besonderes
war selber schon dies jahr öfter mit der fliege los habe aber noch kein silber in der hand gehabt,,,aber der frühling kommt


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hey Felix,  

auch von mir ein kräfties   *P e t r i*   zu dem "3-fach" Streich.
Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch!!!

TL

Rolf


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt den Fisch!!!



Genau das war das Motto des Tages #6

Mange Tak für die Petris #h


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesder hat ne mefo auf fliege gefangen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesich faß es nicht 
mein süssen ein ganz fettes petri heil zur ersten fliegenmefo #6#6jetzt bis du richtig versaut 
wieviel fliegen willst haben :q:q:qglückwunsch 
alter 
lg andre


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Glückwunsch dem Fänger. 
Ein paar Wochen in der Ostsee hätte deiner Mefo sicher noch gut getan.

War heute noch mal für ein paar Stunden in WH. 
Schön bewegtes Wasser leichte Trübung blöder Ostwind.
Ohne Kontakt.


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

My biggest Mefo ever!!!

Wann : 18.02.11, 15:30-17:00
Wo : Laboe
Womit: Spöket, Rot-Schwarz
Mefo: Größer als 75cm! 

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinen Augen selber nicht trauen wollen, als ich die Mefo im Kescher hatte, der mir in diesem Moment als viel zu klein erschien!

Zu dumm ist nur, dass diese wunderschöne Mefo noch leicht braun war!!
Glück hatte Sie/ich das Sie nur leicht vorne gehakt war und ich Sie ohne viel Zeitverlust in Ihr Element zurück entlassen konnte.

Die "Größer 75cm kommen daher, das ich die Mefo nicht richtig vermessen habe, sonder nur kurz meine Rute als "Maßband" verwendet habe, um Sie schnell wieder zu entlassen!

Was für ein Erlebnis! Sie wird bestimmt mal wieder vorbeikommen! Daran glaube ich ganz fest!


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Wlochj1 schrieb:


> ...Was für ein Erlebnis! Sie wird bestimmt mal wieder vorbeikommen! Daran glaube ich ganz fest!...



Das sei dir auf alle Fälle vergönnt !
Schön das du sie nicht entnommen hast !
Das wird mit einer großen blanken belohnt !


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Das sei dir auf alle Fälle vergönnt !
> Schön das du sie nicht entnommen hast !
> Das wird mit einer großen blanken belohnt !


 

Davon gehe ich auch aus! 
Wenn ich diese entnommen hätte, dann hätte ich mit jeder Gabel zum Mund daran denken müssen! 
Keine schöne Mahlzeit!


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Wlochj1 schrieb:


> My biggest Mefo ever!!!
> 
> Wann : 18.02.11, 15:30-17:00
> Wo : Laboe
> Womit: Spöket, Rot-Schwarz
> Mefo: Größer als 75cm!
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe meinen Augen selber nicht trauen wollen, als ich die Mefo im Kescher hatte, der mir in diesem Moment als viel zu klein erschien!
> 
> Zu dumm ist nur, dass diese wunderschöne Mefo noch leicht braun war!!
> Glück hatte Sie/ich das Sie nur leicht vorne gehakt war und ich Sie ohne viel Zeitverlust in Ihr Element zurück entlassen konnte.
> 
> Die "Größer 75cm kommen daher, das ich die Mefo nicht richtig vermessen habe, sonder nur kurz meine Rute als "Maßband" verwendet habe, um Sie schnell wieder zu entlassen!
> 
> Was für ein Erlebnis! Sie wird bestimmt mal wieder vorbeikommen! Daran glaube ich ganz fest!


 

Petri!!! Das wird belohnt, das verspreche ich Dir!!!!#6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Wlochj1 schrieb:


> My biggest Mefo ever!!!
> 
> Wann : 18.02.11, 15:30-17:00
> Wo : Laboe
> Womit: Spöket, Rot-Schwarz
> Mefo: Größer als 75cm!
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe meinen Augen selber nicht trauen wollen, als ich die Mefo im Kescher hatte, der mir in diesem Moment als viel zu klein erschien!
> 
> Zu dumm ist nur, dass diese wunderschöne Mefo noch leicht braun war!!
> Glück hatte Sie/ich das Sie nur leicht vorne gehakt war und ich Sie ohne viel Zeitverlust in Ihr Element zurück entlassen konnte.
> 
> Die "Größer 75cm kommen daher, das ich die Mefo nicht richtig vermessen habe, sonder nur kurz meine Rute als "Maßband" verwendet habe, um Sie schnell wieder zu entlassen!
> 
> Was für ein Erlebnis! Sie wird bestimmt mal wieder vorbeikommen! Daran glaube ich ganz fest!




Na das ist doch wohl vollkommen klar!!!
Es ist doch nun "Deine" Meerforelle!  

Ein ganz ganz dickes      *P e t r i*      für dem sensationellen Fang!!!   

TL

Rolf


----------



## Wlochj1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch wohl vollkommen klar!!!
> Es ist doch nun "Deine" Meerforelle!
> 
> Ein ganz ganz dickes *P e t r i* für dem sensationellen Fang!!!
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf


 

Danke Dir Rolf |wavey:
Ich werde mein bestes geben um sie noch einmal zu finden


----------



## archi69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

>75!!!!!!!! ....... *petri!!!!!*


----------



## Enormm

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wünsch auch dickes Petri ! 
Ps. Das Wetter wird besser nächste Woche  :m


----------



## pilker 11

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Moinsen,

 Es wird WÄRMER.Werd morgen mal mein glück versuchen.
 Hab zum Glück frei!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Joooo !!!

Sonntag gehts ab !


----------



## holgerson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Es steht ein PLUS vorne!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

hallo Leute wo gehtes ab :cerst mal muß das eis weg 
dieses weekend geht vielleicht ein bischen 
ich schau mal ins ab was ging 
also alle die los gehen haut was raus und macht mich geil ich hab noch kein bock :vik:lg andre


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> also alle die los gehen haut was raus und macht mich geil ich hab noch kein bock :vik:lg andre



aaaaaaaaahhh.... Kopfkino... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



pilker 11 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Es wird WÄRMER.Werd morgen mal mein glück versuchen.
> Hab zum Glück frei!




...hast mal die aktuellen Wetterläufe gesehen...#q...voll Assi, momentan siehts wieder richtig schaixxe aus...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Na und, am Sonntag geht raus...

@ Steinbit: Alex hast du mit deinem Pauli grüßen im Paket ja nen schönen Gruß hinterlassen ;-)

Hab mich köstlich amüsiert ;-)


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Na und, am Sonntag geht raus...
> 
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco



ick och...trotz allem...tja, da hat die Zecke wieder mal triumphiert:q Euch dann mal max. Erfolge!!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> ick och...trotz allem...tja, da hat die Zecke wieder mal triumphiert:q Euch dann mal max. Erfolge!!!!


 
Danke, werd die Fänge aber nicht hier posten, da ja geschleppte Forellen nicht zählen... |rolleyes
Aber wir wollen mal unsere neue Standheizung auf´m Boot einweihen :q

Wenn du mal auf der Ecke bist, meld dich mal dann gehen wir beiden "Fussi-Zecken" mal ne runde fischen ;-)

Mirco


----------



## SteinbitIII

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Danke, werd die Fänge aber nicht hier posten, da ja geschleppte Forellen nicht zählen... |rolleyes
> Aber wir wollen mal unsere neue Standheizung auf´m Boot einweihen :q
> 
> Wenn du mal auf der Ecke bist, meld dich mal dann gehen wir beiden "Fussi-Zecken" mal ne runde fischen ;-)
> 
> Mirco



...wird jemacht...und viel Spaß Woende beim "Wärmen"#h


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

morgen werde ich mal bei uns loszischen.bin schon lange auf entzug.bei dem wetter geht was.da glaub ich feste dran.letztes jahr war sehr erfolgreich.das muß sich einfach wiederholen.meld mich noch mal freitag abend.also bis dann


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Ey Wathose, das ist definitv die richtige Einstellung!!! #6 Wünsche dir nen fettes Petri!


#: Gruß und TL 
Stefan


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo Leute wo gehtes ab :cerst mal muß das eis weg
> dieses weekend geht vielleicht ein bischen
> ich schau mal ins ab was ging
> also alle die los gehen haut was raus und macht mich geil ich hab noch kein bock :vik:lg andre


 
Ich mach dich doch auch geil ohne das ich los gehe!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo Leute wo gehtes ab :cerst mal muß das eis weg
> dieses weekend geht vielleicht ein bischen
> ich schau mal ins ab was ging
> also alle die los gehen haut was raus und macht mich geil ich hab noch kein bock :vik:lg andre



Da muss ich dir nun doch leider recht geben....Die Wettervorhersage hat sich im vergleich zu Mittwoch doch verschlechtert.... -1 bis -2 Grad sind jetzt für Sonntag angesagt...Da werden wir wohl auch zu hause bleiben...:c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Ey Zach, noch einen dann haste die 2000 voll #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Ich mach dich doch auch geil ohne das ich los gehe!!


 Wenn ich dein Name auf mein Handy sehe 
geht mir schon einer ab :qlg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

2000 !!! Petri für die hartgesottenen !!!


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hier mal eine kleine Eisvorschau der Ostsee http://forum.wetteronline.de/showthread.php?p=475535

Petri an alle die jetzt Mefos fischen können. :c


----------



## maxe-hh

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wer: Erik69 und ich
Wo: Kielerbucht
Wann: ca. 11.00-13.30
Fisch?: Kein Fisch, auch alle anderen sind leer ausgegangen

Wetter war absolut herrlich. War zwar Saukalt aber schöne lUft und Sonne.


----------



## mcfishman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Scheint in diesem Jahr auch lange kalt zu sein. :frier:  Ich will Ende März / oder Mitte April aus dem  Süden (nahe Stuttgart) anreisen... Hoffe ihr last uns was über...


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



mcfishman schrieb:


> Scheint in diesem Jahr auch lange kalt zu sein. :frier:  Ich will Ende März / oder Mitte April aus dem  Süden (nahe Stuttgart) anreisen... Hoffe ihr last uns was über...



Wenn das so weiter geht mit den Temperaturen wird das überhaupt kein Problem ...


----------



## olli82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wie sieht´s aus auf Rügen? Außenküste offen?


----------



## Firefox2

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

nachtrag
wann 27.2
wo WH
Womit alles was die Dose hergab + div. Springerfliegen
Was nix, nicht mal nen anfasser
Besondere Vorkommnisse .. Keine aus ca. 15 weitere Angler die leer ausgingen und ein Spaziergänger mit Sohn ... nech Andre #6


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



olli82 schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s aus auf Rügen? Außenküste offen?



Lohme soll am Sonntag noch totale Eiswüste gewesen sein#q


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

moin moin,

27.02 tagsüber Fehmarn und auf dem Rückweg kurzer Stop in WH, die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag war im Auto doch recht frisch aber durch die Standheizung erträglich... Das Blech flog dank dem teils kräftigen ablandigen Wind so schön weit durch die frische kalte Luft konnte jedoch keinen Fisch ans Band bringen...nächstes Mal bestimmt...
Gruß Jens


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Gestern in WH: 1 Ü 70 schön silber, aber kein leider kein Überspringer, daher noch etwas schlank, aber ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Nachtrag zum 27. 
Wo? Insel 
Womit? Fussel
Wind? reichlich 
Wasser? schön kalt
Fisch? leider ohne 
Warum? irre und weil der Kaffee anschließend so lecker ist........


----------



## Wolleraer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Heute vormittag in Boltenhagen 2 Stunden 10-12 uhrgefisch nciht ein zupper.
Wind NO 2-3 wasser relativ klar


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

brauchen wir hier noch einen Meerforellenfangversuchströöt ?#c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Bitte den MÄRZ Trööt verwenden ;-):g


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> Gestern in WH: 1 Ü 70 schön silber, aber kein leider kein Überspringer, daher noch etwas schlank, aber ein schöner Fisch.


 Hallo denn warst du der glückliche das war auch der einzige fisch der rausgekommen ist #6lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Leider ein echter "Schlauch"... Du warst doch der mit dem HH Audi A6??

@ Bone: Ey Fusselschwinger wo bleibt dein erster Fisch auf deine "Schwule" Garnele??


----------

